
Show HN: Check if a scientific paper has been supported or contradicted - bananaoomarang
https://scite.ai/
======
Nadya
The guidelines linked to in your Terms of Service fails to load / doesn't
exist: [https://scite.ai/guidelines](https://scite.ai/guidelines) You also may
want to update your error message as it reports the Nginx version and
Operating System being used.

How are "experts" classified? People misread studies all the time so trusting
users to classify if a study supports or contradicts another study gives me
even less faith than the text analysis method. Also as a suggestion, have the
"Example Report" link to a random report or several different studies.

The presentation of this is really clean and it seems like an amazingly useful
tool - as long as classifications remain accurate (even just the "mentioning"
metric is extremely useful!)

I'm looking forward to opportunities to use the site more, this is totally
something I am willing to get behind and support. Not sure how I feel about
the indemnity clause, however unlikely it is to ever come up. Not even sure if
it would be upheld by courts but I dislike how common it is to see nowadays.

